# Linux: keine Rechte



## geforceeee (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wie ihr vielleicht schon aus dem ein oder anderem Thread wisst, bin ich ein Linuxneuling. Ich versuche gerade die Datei "grub.cfg" zu bearbeiten, damit mein Windows XP wieder im Bootloader erscheint. Ich war auch soweit fertigl, doch das Abspeichern macht mit Probleme, da ich nicht die nötigen Rechte habe. Ich bin doch Administrator?! Das ist ja fast so schlimm wie Vista 

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich alle Rechte unter Linux (Ubuntu Netbook Remix) erhalte, damit ich die Datei bearbeiten kann?

Ich habe mich mal umgeschaut und bin über den Befehl "sudo" gestolpert. Doch ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ich damit die nötigen Rechte erhalte, um die Datei "grub.cfg" zu bearbeiten? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
lg, geforceeee


----------



## geforceeee (6. Juni 2010)

Google war mein Freund....ich hab alles hinbekommen! 

Einfach ins Terminal und den sudo Befehl auf die gewünschte Datei anwenden!

lg, geforceeee


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Juni 2010)

Und, wie fühlt es sich an, dass nicht jeder daher gelaufene Depp, der sich an deinen Computer setzt, plötzlich alle Rechte hat? XD


----------



## geforceeee (6. Juni 2010)

eigentlich ganz gut, aber irgendwie werde ich eben an Vista erinnert! Ich bin jedoch bis jetzt von Linux begeistert! Wow! Ich hoffe, dass ich noch viel lernen werde.

lg, geforceeee


----------



## iGreggy (6. Juni 2010)

Wenn du es unbedingt grafisch brauchst, hier eine sog. Deppenmethode:
Strg+Alt+T (führt das Terminal aus) und dort gksudo nautilus eintippen, anschließend noch dein Passwort,  fertig. Nautilus startet mit Rootrechten und die kannst Dateien beliebig ändern oder löschen. 

Da sitzt natürlich der Krux drin:du kommst an alles ran, und für Leute die keine Ahnung vom Terminal haben ist das zwar ein schöner weg Daten zu ändern, aber auch um zu löschen. Nur halt mal so zur Info.


----------



## lazy (8. Juni 2010)

Es geht auch ALT + F2 und dann "gksudo gedit" eingeben......


----------

